# Pensacola Kayak Anglers Meeting Results



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

First of all a big thanks to Ted of the Gulf Coast Fishing Association for showing up and leading the get together. It was a pleasure meeting everyone that showed up.

The meeting started out basically discussing all that the GCKFA and what it does to support the kayak fishing community with tournaments and rigging clinics ect..... Then we turned to what our area needs and we discussed the fact of a possible name change to the Pensacola Kayak Fishing Association instead of the Gulf Coast for the simple reasons that everything is already in place just something to call our own. Next we discussed the issue of having meetings and clinics both inshore and offshore to increase participation in club events.

Ted was and is very good at what he does and as a group mostly brought up by Ted is just fresh ideas to get the club moving in the right direction and as the kayaking community grows in leaps and bounds we need to band together and grow. Ted again Thanks for all that you have done to bring the Kayak community together.

I just want to put out a feeler to fellow yakkers about the idea of holding more clinics on fishing ie king mackeral, redfish, flounder, snapper and trout just to name a few. You know like where to and how to. Its just one of the discussions that we had. The other was holding little club tournament like a trash can slam tourney ( lady fish, catfish, pinfish) and stuff like that something cheap like $15-$20 with a 100% payback. These are just some of the ideas discussed to get more community involvement.

So please weigh in with any ideas so that we can add to the current camp outs and the GCKFA tournament and make our local kayak fishing community grow.

Thanks,

Chad Skeeles

P.S.
It was a pleasure meeting all that attended and look forward to fishing with all of you in the future.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

You beat me to the punch Chad! Had a awesome time and it was really nice to actully meet everyone. I was talking to my wife about a few things that we talked about like the smaller tournaments such as introducing a points systems and holding around 10 small tournaments a year and the main event being the tournament in may. There is alot of things that I want to get going and knowing that you guys got my back and supporting me makes me feel better. I want to also thank Ted for being so open about all this I know this is his baby so I know it's alittle weird but this will be a great year to be a yaker! Look foward to discussing this more with everyone next time.

Chase


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wish I could've made it this was a busy Sunday for me looking forward to it though


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i also had a great time at the meeting and enjoyed hearing everyones ideas and cant wait to see how big we can grow, also cant wait to meet more fellow yakkers! thanks ted and other existing members of the gckfa for letting all of us express our ideas!


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Clinics*

I'm totally in support of the clinics. I hope we can do some of them online as there are out of town folks that will be very interested.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm glad I went. It was a good example of how much fun a simple get together can be. I for one, plan to be more active in the club and to do my part. Those of you who aren't in the club yet, I hope you join. I like Ferd and Ted's leadership in the club and after this discussion, I hope we can continue to enjoy that leadership, have more activities, and more people actively participating in making stuff happen. 

I love the species clinics idea. While I read all the time on how to improve my fishing, it's always helpful to hear it from those who've had more success and to be able to ask questions.

I'm not in favor of a name change. I think the kayak community at large knows who we are and where we are and there's no confusion. I think we risk losing some of the name recognition and the reputation associated with it that the club has built over the years. It's probably an issue that should come to a club vote anyway.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad I made the meeting too. It was nice to put some faces on the posters here. I was encouraged by the enthusiasm for our sport and the spirit of friendship that was there. Basically just a bunch of folks who love to kayak fish and want to enjoy it together.

Thanks to RedAlert for stepping up to the plate to get things reenergized and to the gentlemen from GCKFA for being so gracious and encouraging.

Castro


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great ideas we just need to keep it rolling in the right direction. I for one can tell you that I get tired of fishing solo all the time.

Chad


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I also would like to thank everyone who put this together and everyone who showed. It stinks that I had to leave so soon, but I had to tend to the little man..LOL Hope everyone enjoyed the free Koozie's.. And a special thanks to Benny, AKA Bimini, for filling me in later on..


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

It was a good meeting,now,let's keep the thing going.Please join the GCKFA and be active.It's a good deal and will only get better..................

Robin


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Shoreline Gathering July 31, 2011*

Glad to be a member of the GCKFA and look forward to doing more in the future to make a contribution. Yesterday was an opportunity to commit to carryforward alongside with the efforts demonstrated by the likes of Ted, Ferd, Kreg, Rick, Pat, et al. I enjoyed the fish, fries, beverages and chance to meet you guys yesterday. To that end, I'm committing to organizing a date for a Rigging Demo/Fish Fry/Fish Tales event in the next few weeks. My next post will be on the GCKFA website, so stay tuned.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That sounds great! really looking foward to all the new things that are going to offerd and renewed hopefully with all of our voices we can promote this sport to the next level like introducing more kids. on that note i would like to schedule a meeting sometime soon again to discuss further what we went over yesterday. I hope to see all of you soon.

chase


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i suck, i need me some clinic'n. and ive been practicing for trash fish tourny's my entire fishing life! sound like great ideas, very exciting.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a nice time getting together with everyone that showed up Sunday. Hopefully we can keep the momentum going.I would lihe it if someone can bring registation form to the next get together so I can join the GCKFA. 

Robert


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys, great meeting. Here is my summary.

1. Recognize that with Panama City and Mobile forming their own clubs we should focus on P'cola, FWB and Destin. We need to specifically include and hold events in FWB and Destin or we might push them to form up as well.
2. More casual events (clinics, tourneys etc.) These can be a mix of inside (how to catch reds, how to read your fishfinder etc.) and on the water (surf launch, and land etc.)
3. Start adding Kid's events so we cultivate the next generation of yakkers.
4. Interesting events such as Fish of the Month, Team fishing, Trash slam, etc.
5. More posting of float plans so people can fish together making GCKFA forum our discussion place
6. More volunteers to take action and lead even if it is only for a small event.
7. Surround posts on the forum with positive energy and response.
8. Use social media even better
9. I understood that the name would remain GCKFA because we are still broader than P'cola and the name has value and recognition among sponsors.
10. No challenge to the price of $20 but there were some troubles with forum logins and a general desire to see more energy and action for the dues (if even half of the energy of the meeting turns into action this will not be a problem)

I'll stop at ten.

I ask everyone to take action now toward leading at least one cool event and also look toward January to have a formal meeting and start to usher in new formal leadership.

I again thank you all for the meeting and the energy.

On behalf of Ferd, Mike and all of GCKFA, thanks.

Ted


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I had a great time Sun and the fish/fries hit the spot. I loved the idea of the fish of the month. My wife stole the free "yak this" koozie from me within 2 seconds. She's country and loved the camo design. Thanks again. I'm a newbie and will be joining the GCKFA club. I have alot to learn and alot of fish on my bucket list to catch. 

Doug


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Great post Ted. With that in mind I would like to set up a redfish clinic in September to share all I have learned so tune into the GCKFA forum for further info including the date!

Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I agree on everything you said Ted. I would like to join as well and in saying that I've been writeing all of my ideas down in a notebook ans would like to make those ideas a reality. I would like to see another meeting soon to discuss our first informal tournament I would love to see a tournament around mid September but for that to happen I would like to talk to everyone about the subject matter and place time date. So if anyone is interested in this idea let me know so we can get the ball rolling!

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Chase you have my number just call if you need any help!

Chad


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ready for some fun tourneys, and cant wait for the redfish clinic! id like to learn how to catch them tourney winning reds!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I am very impressed by what you all are doing. Printed out the form to join GCKFA... Thanks Guys


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Would also like to see a Cast Net clinic as well, thats something I defiantly could use some work on..LOL


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am glad to see the energy and desire for a cohesive yak fishing club. There is a great mix of beginners and experienced yak fishermen. I have had a kayak for one year and have been fishing inshore by myself. I have gained alot of knowledge from this forum. But I would rather fish and learn with others. I look forward to becoming a member of GCKFA. The future looks bright.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the momentum and the direction going right now!!! 

With the interest in clinics and meetings has anyone given a thought into piggybacking the yak meetings on to the Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series and the Hook Line and Sinker Seminar Series? 

The upcoming seminars are August 17th for Redfish and August 8th for Inshore Fishing. 

I've never been to either seminar, but it's an idea.....

Both seminars offer food and drink specials. 

Links:

http://www.saltwater-events.com/emerald_coast_saltwater_seminar_series

http://www.saltwater-events.com/hook_line__sinker_seminar_series


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rigging/Fishing Event August 13th*

Please see my post on the GCKFA website for details.

Benny


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

bimini said:


> Please see my post on the GCKFA website for details.
> 
> Benny


here's that link:
www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/forum_v2.2/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=3371&posts=3&start=1


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great guys can't wait!

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

sounds good to me...I do have a question though. Are the dues pro rated for the year or is it $20.00 for a full year? Thanx


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like to second the request for a cast net clinic. I have mastered the art of throwing it out in a ball and in a narrow oval.

Pete


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

I will also be printing out my application to join GCKFA when I get home from work in the morning. I am so glad to see everyone coming together.

Quick question...Wife and I are planning on coming to the rigging clinic at Hot Spots on August 13th. Should we bring our kayaks even though we haven't done any customization on them?

I am curious about rigging up a light for night fishing. We both have Hobie Outbacks.

Pete


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Have you guys tried YouTube for the cast net? I learned to throw my net, improve my baitcasting, tie wire leaders, and bunch of other things by just watching videos on YouTube. It might help. 

Pete... Your answer can be found here...
http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Member.asp


----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

B.Fine said:


> I love the momentum and the direction going right now!!!
> 
> With the interest in clinics and meetings has anyone given a thought into piggybacking the yak meetings on to the Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series and the Hook Line and Sinker Seminar Series?
> 
> ...


My husband and I are new to kayaking and fishing. we have been to 3 of the seminars in Fort Walton Beach and we really enjoy them and learn alot. A friend who is an avid fisherman attended last months meeting an he really enjoy it as well.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of positive suggestions came out of the meeting Sunday, I'm really glad you all have decided to work with GCKFA instead of starting a new group. I've seen over the years the hard work that has been put in by everyone and it would have been a shame to start all over.


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rigging and Bragging*

Absolutely bring out your yak whether you think you need more accessories or not. There will be folks looking to see how you've rigged your yak and ideas create innovations. As I said on Sunday, this will definitely cost you money, because you'll see something you want to put on your yak. BOAT= "Bring On Another Thousand". Okay maybe a hundred, but you know what I mean. Hopefully you'll be part of the group that heads to 3 Mile Bridge for some night fishing. So, bring 'em all and show 'em off. It's quite simply a car show for yaks.

Benny


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hope theres enough room for all the yaks!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Snapper Clinic - Stressless

Ted/Ferd I'll sign up to do a clinic on this figure 30-45mins with q/a's I'll bring some pics of what I look for on the FF and specific techniques I use to bring in 9 25+" all off public numbers this season. 


Was TDY until last night otherwise I would have been there.

Bob


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> hope theres enough room for all the yaks!


yea that parking lot can fill up quick..


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

We have had 2 rigging clinics at HotSpots and have never even come close to filling the lot. Last ime we had 15 yaks. We can stretch all the way down to CVS. Just like a car club tour de concourse


----------

